
$35M in 30 Seconds: Token Sale for Internet Browser Brave Sells Out - ra
http://www.coindesk.com/35-million-30-seconds-token-sale-internet-browser-brave-sells/
======
WikipediasBad
That's crazy. I can't imagine how that must be. To have so much demand for
your token that people pay 35m in 30 seconds to you for it. There were reports
that people paid $6,000+ just to cut in line to get to buy some before the ICO
time ran out.

